# Hey Rent A Painter!



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Just saw the pix of the cabin in your album.
:notworthy::notworthy:

Beautiful work! Did you do all the cabinets too? How did you do the gold walls?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Very cool. Nice work!

Thanks for posting that Chris!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes I did everything all the cabinets, walls and all the wood work, stairway and some carpentry. Preparing a proposal for another one as we speak :thumbup:


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks awesome. Great work !


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Very nice. :thumbsup: That barrel vanity is pretty cool.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Yup...very cool

I guess I can take my eye off you now


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice!....do you build too?

The front door is beautiful! 

The risers on the stairs is very smart. Much better than wood joints that will expand and contract and eventually creak. 

What type of wood is that?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Nice!....do you build too?
> 
> The front door is beautiful!
> 
> ...


No I don't build (houses) but I do a lot of Home Improvement
Front doors has 3 coats of Sikkens Door & Window
On the risers I did the prep and 2 coats of BM Benwood Polyurethane. (forgot the name of the wood that was used)


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> No I don't build (houses) but I do a lot of Home Improvement
> Front doors has 3 coats of Sikkens Door & Window
> On the risers I did the prep and 2 coats of BM Benwood Polyurethane. (forgot the name of the wood that was used)


Doesnt matter that you cant remember the wood species, you remembered, and used all excellent products :thumbsup:


----------

